# Performance suspension kit ?



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

We may need help from our Malaysian members on this one....

At least that is where my story starts:
Some of you may have found that NISMO actually makes a performance suspension kit for the X-Trail. They claim it can be used for the X-Trail model with QR20DE engine (part # 53110-RS0T0) and another part number (53110-RS0T1) for the X-Trail with SR20VET engine.

I have seen the suspension (53110-RS0T0) indirectly advertised for the QR25DE engine but I have been at a loss to get anything confirmed about its physical fit on our model and even worst everyone I have contacted simply shies away from providing price and availability for purchase (I have tried through Montreal dealers, through Nissan Canada, through Malaysia, through Singapore and even directly from Nismo and Nissan Japan all they kept telling/writing me was that it was not in their catalogue for the QR25DE and therefore couldn't do anything...)

Here is some of the web info I found:

Information on S-Tune suspension kit from Motor Trader Malaysia (which seems to indicate its availability on QR25DE models):
MALAYSIAN MOTOR TRADER NEWS - FIRST LOOKS - Nissan X-Trail NISMO Winning Edition

Information on G-Attack S-Tune suspension part from NISMO (scroll down to find T30 model for X-Trail):
S-tune ƒTƒXƒyƒ“ƒVƒ‡ƒ“ƒLƒbƒg‰¿Ši•\�@2
and
Translated version of http://www.nismo.co.jp/products/productguide/t30/partslist.html

Other advertized info on this suspension kit:
Translated version of http://www.moh.co.jp/category/bitem/cateid-19_pmkid-61_itemid-190021_.html

So a few questions:

Does anyone have any info on this NISMO suspension kit other than above ?

Does anyone know if this kit can be used (physical fit) on QR25DE equipped models (Malaysian members) ?

By chance has anyone experienced (first hand or second hand) what the ride is like ?

And lastly, but not least, can anyone point me in the right direction for a REPUTABLE place that would actually sell & ship this kit to Canada?

Thanks,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

There is no difference in the structure of an xtrail that has QR20DE and QR25DE engines, the suspension is the same, so if this suspension fits the 2.0LT xtrail, it will surely fit the 2.5LT one as well.

This suspension will lower your ride a little bit.

There are other good lowering suspensions on the market and much cheaper than the Nismo one.

This one would set you back about US$770.00 (excluding shipping)


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

tein makes a spring for teh xtrail
runs about 225 cdn too


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If so can you guys provide links and/or part numbers?


----------



## blackxtr (May 4, 2006)

Hi, I just recently fitted my xty with Daiyama coilovers. Handling improved a lot! It's way stiffer than stock. It has adjustable shock damping and height. I also thought about getting the Nismo, but nothing beats a full coilover setup. The daiyama only cost me 1200 AUD. Here's the link DAIYAMA-PRODUCT


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

You can also check the Tanabe Lowering Suspension kits HERE


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the input...


But I am mot sure I would go with a Taiwanese manufacturer (Daiyama)...
How do you like your ride so far?.


I actually found some Tein products advertised on the Japanese website; I'll send them a message and see what they say.
HOME >> PRICE LIST >> Browse by products >> S TECH >> NISSAN >> PRODUCTS


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc, Taiwanese products are very good and they have come a long way since they were manufacturing them ages ago. If they can manufacture their own version of the xtrail, am sure they have done a good job with the aftermarket suspension


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ok, I'll try to find out more... and wait for comments from "Blackxtr".

It's just that some time back I had found some info on brake lines from Taiwan...
you told me to be careful and sure enough ...no more website !
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/119864-ultimate-accessories-com-tw-comments.html?


By the way Jalal would you happen to have the spring rate (in kg/mm) of the X-Trail stock springs? It would be nice to know since the other manufacturers are giving theirs...

Thanks,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

I haven't been able to find any rating of our suspension anywhere and this was the only info. I managed to find:

*X-Trail models feature a front independent McPherson strut-type suspension and rear parallel-link independent suspension with front and rear stablilizer bars.*


----------



## blackxtr (May 4, 2006)

Valboo, my current spring rate is 8kg front 5kg rear. It's very stiff! Stock spring rates are below 3kg front and back. So you can just imagine how stiff it is. I just ordered a pair of custom 4kg springs for my rear, i'll then transfer my 5kg rear springs to the front. This will give me a smoother ride(5kg front 4kg rear). I'll try to post pics of my car, currently may car has 1 finger at the front and 2 fingers at the back(Fender to wheel gap). It's very low compare to stock height. It may be stiff but handling is superb! It handles like a car now, very steady on highways. No more pesky body roll hehe


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Wao!... that's twice as hard has the NISMO advertised figures (3.5 kg/mm).
It must feel like riding with "your but on a rock" .

And "1 finger gap" thats way too low for my taste... winter is coming and I'll need to keep my underside above snow level 

Thanks for the info BlackXtr!, much appreciated.


----------



## blackxtr (May 4, 2006)

Valboo, you can specify what spring rates you like. 5kg front 4kg rear is comparable to the nismo in terms of ride. Actually, mine doesn't feel too stiff it still absorbs minor bumps on the road, good quality coilovers usually have a decent ride even if the springs are stiff. Also, I have a heavy ass sound system, the load of my sound system softens the spring therefore giving me a soft ride like my Tanabe lowering springs before. If you want the suspension to support a great amount of load, then it's worth getting stiffer springs. if not, get the softest


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks again all of you for your input.

I wrote directly to TEIN in japan and will await for their answer to a few questions...

about this one:








*
"S-Tech"
MODEL # SKN96-S1B00 for T30 X-Trail.
spring rates:
1.8 to 3.2 kg/mm front with 50 mm drop
1.4 to 3.1 kg/mm rear with 40 mm drop.*


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Well after a rreeaallllyy lloonngg wait it is *finally* here all the way from Japan.




It looks exciting and I can't wait for them to be installed.
I'll report back in a few weeks once it is done & I have had a chance to try them out.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Excelent, please, take a few Before & After pics, I got plans for the suspension & was thinking about Eibach/Koni combination but I'm open to different options.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

chamber in the rears?

chamber kit required?

need to know lol


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Any update about the Teins? How's the ride? Did you recomend that upgrade?

I have 2 options: Eibach or Teins, Why did you choose Teins???


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Manuel,
Finally here are a few pictures:
  


The suspension now feels great.
Just as soft as before but seems to recover/stabilize alot quicker after bumps.

Also the body roll has dramatically reduced 
Heading faster into curves feels alot more confident.
I am very happy with the results. Excellent product and excellent fit. This coil kit really was made for the X-Trail!
Installation took about 4 hours. (With proper car lift and tooling)

The drop is not that severe; no need for camber adjustment.
The drivability is impeccable; the car does not steer right or left it is still dead center. I will still consider getting an alignment done in a few weeks.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

if u dont mind me asking how much was it to get it shipped from japan?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

Looks very nice, but what happens when 4-5 adults sit in the car all of whom just had a big breakfast? LOL 

I'm only asking this because of my mother in law. hahahahaha


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

TjC said:


> if u dont mind me asking how much was it to get it shipped from japan?


I tried really hard on my own to get it through the normal Tein sales outlet but without much success. So an acquaintance of mine in Montreal specializes in aftermarket car parts and was able to source the kit from Japan (through California and then into Montreal) the price was $ 350 CAD (shipping included) plus applicable taxes. Mind you it took a long time... but worth the wait.





aussietrail said:


> Marc,
> Looks very nice, but what happens when 4-5 adults sit in the car all of whom just had a big breakfast? LOL
> 
> I'm only asking this because of my mother in law. hahahahaha


ha ha ha... I rarely sit my "M.I.L." in the back but I am sure the coils would do just fine. ( the coil spring rate increases as it compresses... so no worry there)

Wait til I e-mail your wife about this comment of yours... its going to be "couch night" for you for a month !


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I just want to know if you could sell the 2 inches you chopped off to Mad Hattie who wants to raise his by 2 inches?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

flynn said:


> I just want to know if you could sell the 2 inches you chopped off to Mad Hattie who wants to raise his by 2 inches?


yep  $ 350 cad (shipping included) + vat. (good one!) but this may only to be 1 British inch once it gets there :crazy: 

P.S. Was this a trick question to catch me participating in a "for sale" transaction outside of the designated forum section ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Wait til I e-mail your wife about this comment of yours... its going to be "couch night" for you for a month !


My wife knows me too well to be surprised by my comment LOL


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> yep  $ 350 cad (shipping included) + vat. (good one!) but this may only to be 1 British inch once it gets there :crazy:
> 
> P.S. Was this a trick question to catch me participating in a "for sale" transaction outside of the designated forum section ?


Just as long as I get my 10% I won't say a word.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Neither will I


----------



## xtrail898 (Aug 31, 2006)

*I used Daiyama coilover*









*red xtrail : used Tein s tech,
silver xtrail : stock,
black xtrail : Daiyama coilover
white xtrail : used Tanabe nf210.
vist our web ::CLUB X::X-Trail Club of the Philippines::
*


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

xtrail898 said:


> *red xtrail : used Tein s tech,
> silver xtrail : stock,
> black xtrail : Daiyama coilover
> white xtrail : used Tanabe nf210.
> ...



Hi Wilson,

Thanks for this very informative picture and comparision on different suspension makers.
(on your first posting, you had not put any comments with the picture so I had moved it to our picture thread.... I think you saw that  )

I went to visit Club-X, very nice X-trails .... and very nice girls


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Excelent, I'll keep on looking, got 2 options, Teins & Eibach, not sure wich one 'cause Eibachs are really easy to get here at Mexico, guess I'll go that way + Bilstein shocks.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

Digging up an old thread as this seems the most appropriate one.

I am considering the option of fitting a set of coilovers on my Xtrail to allow me to both lower it for onroad and raise it for offroad.

My initial enquiries about Tein have suggested from a suspension place that I could get about 100mm of adjustment which with our CV joints would be ideal for 50mm lowering and 50mm raising from stock.

I would probably keep the spring rates the same as stock so that articulation offroad would stay the same for grip and onroad would stay the same for ride comfort.

Appreciate any comments, suggestions on brands or experiences.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

This is something we dont do in the UK. What does it involve? Am not interested in lowering, but the option of a 4" lift sounds very useful. How does it work, because it sounds like it must be adjustable?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

The main principle is that the springs sit on lower mounts which are able to be raised and lowered over the strut by positioning and locking nuts which run along the threaded outer strut casing.


----------



## xlankan (May 21, 2012)

any thing good guys im really looking for a coilover something to slamme it


----------

